# thought I'd share



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I came home the other night and someone had left a job description in my mail box. After months of pulling my hair out (there's not much to start with) and many, many prayers to my (our) Lord, a door has finally decided to crack open. I found out who left it there and gave him a call. He said this is the third time he has posted the position and was trying to find me the second time around. It requires a Professional Engineer which I am not or a ton of experience. I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express the other night, however....

I definitely don't count my chickens before they hatch, but just the thought of someone thinking that highly of me in my profession is very comforting. He mentioned he googled me, sent my wife a message via FB and finally found a resume of mine on another head hunter's sight. pretty cool....

Please shoot some prayers to the 'Big Guy" fore this is an opportunity that will cut 40 miles off a daily commute, reduce the amount of stress, and allow me to perform on the level I am really good at....helping others.


God Bless and Tight Lines
ODS


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen..


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I pray that God will lead, direct and guide you all the way in this process.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Shooting one up for you!


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

He gives more opportunities than we know.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent. Best of luck.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

How did you fair oneday? Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Not yet. The posting closed yesterday and the hiring mgr. will need to evaluate all apps before I get a call. Hopefully, I'll know something next week. I gave my contact a call and we both agreed that the holidays make this deal kind of spread out. We'll see....

thanks for the uplift and positive words.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Good luck..


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> Not yet. The posting closed yesterday and the hiring mgr. will need to evaluate all apps before I get a call. Hopefully, I'll know something next week. I gave my contact a call and we both agreed that the holidays make this deal kind of spread out. We'll see....
> 
> thanks for the uplift and positive words.


Amen brother. You did your part and now it's in God's hands. We are in agreement with you in prayer. God is good.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Got the call! Interview 12-27! Keepem up feelahs. I always state I don't NEED anything, I just want a lot.

Well, I sure do want this one.

ODS


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

So the one thing I think we all can agree on is that the powers of many are far better than just a single horse.

Thanks to all that thought of another...

I accepted an offer with the state and start the 21st!

Thanks 2cool.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

That's 2Cool!


Congrats buddy.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

OnedayScratch said:


> So the one thing I think we all can agree on is that the powers of many are far better than just a single horse.
> 
> Thanks to all that thought of another...
> 
> ...


Congratulations and best of luck in your new JAY O BEE!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen.. Good luck! That's freaking awesome!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen. God is good.


----------

